
Apple’s store comes back online with a dizzying array of nothing new…yet - kimboslice
http://venturebeat.com/2008/07/08/apples-store-comes-back-online-with-a-dizzying-array-of-nothing-newyet/
======
saurabh
I am waiting for a new Mac Book.

